# Penny



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I just want to say Penny played great tonight. I think the lineup the knicks used is there best lineup possible. 

However, if Van Horn was to fit in, I would love to see

1- Stephon
2-Allan Houston
3-Penny(Most Nights)
4-Van Horn
4-K. Thomas

What do you guys think? I think Penny's defense has been very tough. I especially loved the blocks.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I like that too. And lets face it, Deke is only playing around 25 mins per night, so there is almost 50% of every game that that lineup is available.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I could have sworn I said somewhere that the Knicks needed a SF that could pass. Someone from the Grant Hill mold. Too bad Hill is injured, he's not an option.

I wonder who the heck could fill that role?


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

PENNY! !


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> I could have sworn I said somewhere that the Knicks needed a SF that could pass. Someone from the Grant Hill mold. Too bad Hill is injured, he's not an option.
> 
> I wonder who the heck could fill that role?


I knew you really liked the trade. Why did you tell me elsewhere that you didn't?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Just because I like Penny, doesn't neccessarily mean I like the trade.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Wow, after seven attempts, a reasonably straight answer. Thank you. I'm almost tempted to push my luck and ask why specifically you don't like the trade. But I wont if it's gonna just get us both aggravated.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> I just want to say Penny played great tonight. I think the lineup the knicks used is there best lineup possible.
> 
> However, if Van Horn was to fit in, I would love to see
> ...


I like penny, I think he can play but 8-20, 1-7 in 47 minutes isn't what I'd call great.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

So you officially dont like the trade?????

What trade would you have rather seen pulled off???

I like the trade only due to the fact that we were NOT going to rebuild..I would have been happy tanking the season,playing lampe,williams sweetney and sticking with spree and dyss....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Who says it was a straight answer?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

is all relative...for you its pretty straight


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

penny is definately my favorite Knick


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Who says it was a straight answer?


Trust me, I know your game, but that was the nurturer in me talking.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

I like the idea of Penny at SF. The Knicks line-up is heavy with quality shooters but poor in passers. That's the main reason starting Williams at PG made such a dramatic difference. I don't trust Marbury as a floor general. Like AI, he should play with a PG who can fill in with the ability to handle team offense duties. Penny as a point forward does a lot to smooth out the offense.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*yep*



> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> I like the idea of Penny at SF. The Knicks line-up is heavy with quality shooters but poor in passers. That's the main reason starting Williams at PG made such a dramatic difference. I don't trust Marbury as a floor general. Like AI, he should play with a PG who can fill in with the ability to handle team offense duties. Penny as a point forward does a lot to smooth out the offense.


Yep, I agree.


I think that the best lineup is

1-Marbury
2-Houston
3-Hardaway
4-Van Horn
5-Thomas

that is a pretty sweet lineup. I can see big things happening once they adjust to playing together


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Maybe the Knicks can bring back Mase to play point forward. I'd take him over Harrington right now.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah!!!!!

and bring back Starks, Oak(I played with him over the summer at the YMCA, he looked ok), Charles Smith... AND EVERYONE ELSE..


THIS IS THE RE-BIRTH


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

why stop there...lets get X-man back...i loved that front line..that was the real bad boys

oak..X...mase:upset:


----------

